# Do you know your BMR?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BMR or Basal Metabolic Rate is described as “the number of calories your body needs to operate. This doesn’t account for any activity, it’s simply the energy needed to sustain a heartbeat, breathing and normal body temperature. It measures the body at rest, not sleep, at room temperature”. (1) Your BMR can be very useful [...]

*Read More...*


----------

